# Frequenzumrichter: Warum fließt ein Strom im Stillstand



## gilli (22 November 2017)

Liebe Community

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Frequenzumrichter in meiner Abschlussarbeit. 

Und zwar stellt sich bei einer Drehzahl von 0Hz(=Stillstand)  ein Strom von 1A ein. Habe an den Ausgangsklemmen eine Spannung von 100V gemessen. Anzumerken ist, dass der Motor während all dem einen hohen Summton von sich gibt und sich *nicht* dreht. Dreht man die Welle mit der Hand so muss man etwas stärker drehen als bei ausgeschaltetem FU. 

Habe schon einen Werksreset, mit Neuparametrierung versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg. Auch nach einem eventuellen  DC Halte- oder Brems-strom habe ich gesucht, den Parameter gefunden, der aber auf Aus gestellt war. 

Durch meine Lehrer bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden, veilleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen..


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 November 2017)

Du hast jetzt ja nicht so allzu viel zu deinem FU geschrieben ... ich vermute aber Folgendes :
- der Regler hat noch die Freigabe und dreht nur nicht mehr weil du ihm als Sollwert = 0 übergibst ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## gilli (22 November 2017)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Mein FU ist ein Danfoss Micro Drive FC 51 der einen Motor mit 
P=0.25kW
U=400V in Stern 
I=0.9 A

Deine Erklärung klingt plausibel, aber müsste der Regler bei einem Sollwert von 0 nicht den Motor Spannungslos regeln (ohne Spannung dreht sich dann ja auch nichts..) 

Gruß Gilli


----------



## santacrews (22 November 2017)

Nein.

Wenn ich dir sage bleib stehen, dann bleibst Du ja auch stehen. Dein Gleichgewichtssinn (Geber) und deine Muskeln (Wicklungen) funktionieren auch immernoch und Du bleibst in Position und sackst ja nicht leblos zusammen.

Dass sich ohne Spannung nichts dreht ist der Gedanke eines Kindes. Baue eine Seilwinde dran und das ganze ergibt mehr Sinn. Drehzahl 0 kostet Kraft!


----------



## Larzerus (22 November 2017)

Die Spannung und der Strom im Stillstand kommt mir bei den Nenndaten des Motors trotzdem etwas hoch vor.


----------



## gilli (22 November 2017)

Ok danke nochmals für eure Antworten 

Da es sich hier um ein Rührwerk handelt das im Stillstand keine Leistung bringt, sollte der Strom ja annähernd 0 sein. 

Aber durch deine Antwort ist mir womöglich die Lösung gekommen.: Wenn der FU denkt es liegt ein Moment am Motor an dann regelt er den Strom so, dass er sich nicht dreht. Ok, da aber im Stillstand kein wirkliches Moment anliegt (Rührwerk und so..)  kann dies nur heißen der FU erhält(oder errechnet) falsche Daten bezüglich des Moments. ( Gründe eventuell ein defekter Motor?) 

Grüße Gilli


----------



## Blockmove (22 November 2017)

Drehzahl 0 geht bei einem Asynchronmotor sytembedingt nur durch Bestromen der Wicklungen. Je nach Hersteller und Umrichter kommen verschiedene Methoden zum Einsatz
Das hat erstmal mal noch gar nichts mit einem Moment von aussen zu tun. Umrichter mit sensorless Feedback nutzen z.B. die induzierte Spannung in den aktuell nicht bestromten Wicklungen als eine Art Lagegeber und können so selbst mit einem Asynchronmotor ein ordentliches Haltemoment aufbauen.
Du musst in deinem Anwendungsfall einfach die Freigabe wegschalten und gut is 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Heinileini (22 November 2017)

gilli schrieb:


> Und zwar stellt sich bei einer Drehzahl von 0Hz(=Stillstand)  ein Strom von 1A ein. Habe an den Ausgangsklemmen eine Spannung von 100V gemessen. Anzumerken ist, dass der Motor während all dem einen hohen Summton von sich gibt und sich *nicht* dreht. Dreht man die Welle mit der Hand so muss man etwas stärker drehen als bei ausgeschaltetem FU.
> ...
> Durch meine Lehrer bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden,  ...



Moin Gilli!
Stillstand bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass der Motor sich ausruhen kann, während er auf neue Aufgaben wartet.
Wenn der Motor z.B. über ein Seil eine Last anhebt und er wird gestoppt, dann muss er kräftig arbeiten, um die Anordnung im Stillstand zu halten - damit die Last nicht wieder zu Boden saust.
Diesen Effekt wird man mit Bremsen, mit selbst hemmenden Getrieben und weiss nicht, was noch allem, versuchen, entgegen zu wirken. 
Egal - wenn im Stillstand ein Drehmoment "von aussen" auf den Motor wirkt oder bei einem LinearMotor eine Kraft wirkt, die den Motor antreibt, dann kann man aus 0 Bewegung keinesfalls auf 0 Strom schliessen.

Du schreibst davon, dass man von Hand stärker drehen muss als bei ausgeschaltetem FU. Genau das ist es. Die Regelung versucht, den Stillstand aufrecht zu erhalten und stemmt sich gegen den Versuch, von aussen Bewegung ins Spiel zu bringen. Eigentlich müsste der Motor Dich daran hindern, die Welle von Hand überhaupt in Bewegung zu setzen. Dazu ist er möglicherweise nicht stark genug.
Hast Du übrigens mal beobachtet, ob/dass/wie sich die StromAufnahme ändert, wenn Du von Hand die Welle zu drehen versuchst? Und ob/wie dies evtl. je nach Drehrichtung vllt unterschiedlich ist?

So weit, so klar.
Es kann aber auch sein, dass der FU "nervös" reagiert bzw. agiert nach dem Motto "ich muss jetzt noch 1 Tausendstel Grad nach links korrigieren - Stopp, das war zu viel, also wieder 1 Tausendstel Grad zurück" und das endlos so weiter. Deiner Beschreibung nach zu vermuten, hast Du es mit diesem Problem zu tun. Durch Anpassung der FU-Parameter sollte es aber möglich sein, Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Was bedeutet, dass Du durch Deine Lehrer nicht schlauer geworden bist? Geben sie Dir keine Tipps, weil sie erwarten, dass Du schon alles gelernt haben müsstest, was für die Lösung des Problems nötig ist? Oder fühlen sie sich nicht zuständig oder sind sie nicht in der Lage, es zu erklären? Haben sie evtl. den Eindruck, dass Du gar nicht mitdenkst und warten darauf, dass Du nicht pauschal fragst "was ist hier los - was kann man dagegen tun?", sondern etwas konkreter nach diesem oder jenem Detail fragst?  

Gruss, Heinileini


----------



## gilli (22 November 2017)

Hallo an Heinileini und alle anderen, 

Danke für deine Hilfe. Werde morgen mal versuchen gestärkt durch eure Infos den Motor in Betrieb zu nehmen. Danke nochmals dafür. 

Und bezüglich meinen Lehrern : Gelernt haben wir so etwas noch nicht.  Ist halt eine Abschlussarbeit, da werden wir vom Betreungslehrer "nur"  beobachtet. Hab einen Lehrer gefragt der meiner Meinung nach sich mit FUs auskennt.  Er gab mir auch einige Tipps was ich tun kann, jedoch ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. 
Vielleicht hab ich auch nicht genau genug gefragt (sieht man ja auch an den Beiträgen in diesem forum)

LG Gilli


----------



## Ph3niX (22 November 2017)

Wenn du die Standard-Klemmenbelegung hast, bzw nicht über einen Bus steuerst, reicht es das Signal zu Klemme 18 zu unterbrechen, dies ist in der Werksparametrierung die "Freigabe"-Klemme.

Wenn der Motor selbstkühlend ist, ergo sein Lüfterrad selbst antreibt, würde ich unbedingt eine Minimalfrequenz vorgeben, damit der Motor sich nicht zu stark erwärmt, Parameter 4-12.

Frequenzumrichter sind sowieso ein aufwendigeres Thema, finde zumindest ich. Habe nun schon diverse von verschiedenen Herstellern benutzt und es ist weiß Gott nicht "kennste einen, kennste alle"


----------



## GertL (23 November 2017)

Der Strom, den eine Asynchronmaschine aufnimmt, setzt sich aus zwei Komponenten zusammen, dem Magnetisierungsstrom und dem momentbildenden Strom.
Den Magnetisierungsstrom braucht es, damit sich  überhaupt erst einmal ein Magnetfeld ausbilden kann, mit dem der Motor dann seine Arbeit verrichtet. Für das eigentliche Moment kommt dann noch was oben drauf. Der FU liefert also auch bei Drehzahl und Moment = 0 eben diesen Magnetisierungsstrom. Das ist genau dass, was du nun beobachtest. Wenn du die Freigabe weg nimmst, tut er das nicht mehr, dies hat aber den Nachteil, dass beim Start des Motors eine gewisse Zeit vergeht, ehe der Rotor sich in Bewegung setzt, die Magnetisierungszeit. Bei einem Rührwerk sollte das aber  keine Rolle spielen. Vielleicht wollen deine Lehrer ja, dass du diesen Sachverhalt (Magnetisierungsstrom) erkennst und in deiner Arbeit erwähnst.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 November 2017)

Zu guter letzt noch ein Hinweis: Wenn der Motor passiv mit einem Lüfter auf dem Wellenende gekühlt wird, dann kann er sich in Folge des Magnetisierungsstroms unzulässig erwärmen. Gleiches gilt wenn der Motor im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich arbeiten muss. Daher werden FU-angetriebene Motoren i.d.R. mit Temperaturfühler versehen und dieser entsprechend ausgewertet.


----------



## gilli (23 November 2017)

So ein letztes Mal möchte ich mich bei euch bedanken, durch eure Hilfe habe ich es nun geschafft. 
Die Reglerfreigabe war zwar angeschlossen jedoch durch das SPS-Programm immer auf logisch 1 gelegt. Der FU erhielt immer dass Startsignal und reagierte wie von Heinileini beschrieben sehr nervös. Werde jetzt dem Programmierer Bescheid sagen,dass die Reglerfreigabe bitte zu verwenden ist. 

War mein erstes mal einer Online-Community eine solche Frage zu stellen, und ich bin echt beeindruckt. Wie nüchtern und ohne belehrend zu wirken ihr das einem Anfänger beibringt finde ich bemerkenswert. Werde dieses Forum auf jeden Fall noch öfters besuchen. 

*Danke *

Grüße 
Gilli


----------



## Heinileini (23 November 2017)

gilli schrieb:


> Wie nüchtern und ohne belehrend zu wirken ihr das einem Anfänger beibringt finde ich bemerkenswert.


Wir sind selbstverständlich "stets bemüht", aber die Nerven sind nicht immer stark genug ;o)
Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## Blockmove (23 November 2017)

gilli schrieb:


> Werde jetzt dem Programmierer Bescheid sagen,dass die Reglerfreigabe bitte zu verwenden ist.



Das darfst du dem SPS-Programmierer auch ohne "biite" und sehr deutlich sagen 
Wie schon erwähnt, führt bei einem eigengekühlten Motor eine Freigabe bei Sollwert 0 zur Überhitzung.
Sowas sollte man als SPS-Programmierer eigentlich schon wissen.
Du kannst mal kontrollieren, ob der Motor evtl. einen Thermofühler / Kontakt hat und dieser falls vorhanden auch verschaltet ist.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## doctorVLT (25 November 2017)

...in Summe also Fall geschlossen oder?
Der Micro ist wie die meisten Industrieumrichter angehalten bei Sollwert Null, was ein gültiger Sollwert ist, zu bestromen und diesen Sollwert zu halten.
Hintergrund könnte ja, ob bei Industrieumrichtern, das bestromen eines Hubwerkes sein, um abh. von der Bremsöffnungszeit nicht abzusacken.
Aber mit nem Micro wäre das eh falsch...da wäre ein FC300 angebracht.
Es gibt aber bei Industrieumrichtern die Möglichkeit auch bei Sollwert Null unbestromt zu bleiben.
Beim FC300 ist dass als Stoppfunktion in Gruppe 1-8x mit "Coast at low reference" definiert. Beim Micro könnte das auch dasein oder die Nulldrehzahlgrenze..glaube 1-82 auf z.B.0,1Hz stellen.

HVAC / HKL Umrichter hingegen haben das of werksseitig voreingestellt , dass sie ohne Sollwert ruhig sind...unbestromt bleiben.

Mal im Handbuch schaun....kenne eher den FC300.

Gruß
DOC


----------

